# Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber cómo interpretarían ustedes la frase del título.


Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso. =

1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.

2. Nadie sabe hacer eso.

¿O a lo mejor la frase es ambigua y, por tanto, caben las dos opciones?


Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Lurrezko

La primera interpretación, para mí. La segunda la expresaría de otra manera.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Más que ambigua, en mi opinión, está mal formulada.

1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.

(Esto es lo que, entiendo, se quiere decir)


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que quisieron decir _nadie sabe eso_.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Agró said:


> Más que ambigua, en mi opinión, está mal formulada.
> 
> 1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.
> 
> (Esto es lo que, entiendo, se quiere decir)


Exactamente.
*No todo el mundo*  no es igual que *nadie. *Si quieres significar _nadie_ debes usarlo sin repetir la negación ante el verbo (a no ser que _nadie_ vaya en posposición con respecto a su verbo). _*Todo el mundo no*_ + verbo es una solución solecista y propia del lenguaje muy descuidado o iletrado para decir *nadie* + verbo.


----------



## flljob

Acabo de leer en la Historia de Grecia, de Bengtson lo siguiente: Si *todo no está *equivocado, la religión de los minoicos ejerció una profunda influencia en las almas..., que a mí me parece que quiso decir: Si no hay nada equivocado...
Y estoy de acuerdo en que _no todo el mundo _no es igual que _nadie_.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Habría que ver que dice el original, ya que tu texto es de una traducción. Aquí el cambio de posición de no todo a todo no puede tener motivaciones estilísticas (resaltar ese todo, enfatizarlo) o ser un calco sintáctico de traducción.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que es un error sintáctico, que nada tiene que ver con la estilística. No me parece posible en español esta negación.

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Yo interpretaría _No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso_ a bote pronto pero lo cierto es que dice lo segundo, o al menos es perfectamente interpretable si se acepta que lo que está negado es el verbo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que 'todos no' y 'no todos' es lo mismo. Expresa que algunos sí (quizá la mayoría) y otros (algunos pocos) no.
Para expresar la negación de un conjunto usamos nadie: 'nadie sabe chino', 'nadie está cansado', etc...


----------



## kunvla

Bueno, la frase la saqué de la NGLE (y a mí me pareció ambigua, y como veo ahora, no sólo a mí), y dicen lo siguiente:

"la oración _Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso_ (que alterna con _No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso_, con negación contigua) no equivale a _Nadie sabe hacer eso_, sino más bien a _Solo algunos saben hacer eso_."


Saludos,


----------



## flljob

¿De veras la acepta la Real? De ahora en adelante voy a negar así pa apantallar a la raza:
Todos no saben algo. Suena chido, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> Suena chido, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos


Suena chino, más bien.


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí me suena natural en un contexto coloquial, para enfatizar ese *todo el mundo*:

_- He puesto el aviso en el Facebook, ya lo sabe todo el mundo.
- No, todo el mundo no lo sabe, Pedro no tiene Internet.
_
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Tan chino como esto:



kunvla said:


> Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,



Saludos


----------



## flljob

Lurrezko said:


> A mí me suena natural en un contexto coloquial, para enfatizar ese *todo el mundo*:
> 
> _- He puesto el aviso en el Facebook, ya lo sabe todo el mundo.
> - No, todo el mundo no lo sabe, Pedro no tiene Internet.
> _
> Saludos


En ese caso yo habría dicho: No, todo el mundo, no; algunos no lo saben.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo interpretarían ustedes la frase del título.
> 
> 
> Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso. =
> 
> 1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.
> 
> 2. Nadie sabe hacer eso.
> 
> ¿O a lo mejor la frase es ambigua y, por tanto, caben las dos opciones?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,



*Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso*, es lo mismo que _Todo el mundo ignora la forma de hacer eso_. Y es lo mismo que _Nadie sabe hacer eso.

*No todo el mundo saber hacer* eso _es lo mismo que _Una parte del mundo sí sabe como hacer eso, y otra parte del mundo, no; porque no todo el mundo sabe hacerlo._


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Erreconerre said:


> *Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso*, es lo mismo que _Todo el mundo ignora la forma de hacer eso_. Y es lo mismo que _Nadie sabe hacer eso.
> 
> *No todo el mundo saber hacer* eso _es lo mismo que _Una parte del mundo sí sabe como hacer eso, y otra parte del mundo, no; porque no todo el mundo sabe hacerlo._



Amén.
Por cierto, la frase 'todo el mundo no es como tú' aparece 1 200.000 veces después de realizar una búsqueda.
Otras frases que se oyen a diario: ' todavía no han llegado todos', ' no hemos aprobado todos el examen', etc...


----------



## Lurrezko

Lamento remar a contracorriente, y quizá me equivoque, pero en mi uso *todos no* no es igual a *nadie*, sino a *algunos sí. *
_
- ¿Has puesto la etiqueta a los libros?
- Hombre, a todos no se la he puesto, no tenía tiempo. _

Para mí, ese _a todos no_ _se la he puesto_ no significa en ningún caso_ no se la he puesto a ninguno.

_Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pero no es el mismo caso. Algo análogo a la pregunta original sería _todos los libros no tienen etiqueta_.


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Pero no es el mismo caso. Algo análogo a la pregunta original sería _todos los libros no tienen etiqueta_.



Sí, la lógica es implacable, pero nunca diría eso de forma natural para expresar que ningún libro tiene etiqueta. En cambio, me suena natural para expresar la idea de que todos no, pero sí alguno, si bien la manera habitual de decirlo, claro, es _no todos los libros tienen etiqueta_.

Saludos


----------



## _SantiWR_

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo interpretarían ustedes la frase del título.
> 
> 
> Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso. =
> 
> 1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.
> 
> 2. Nadie sabe hacer eso.
> 
> ¿O a lo mejor la frase es ambigua y, por tanto, caben las dos opciones?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,



Para mí puede que no esté muy bien dicho, pero la frase en ningún caso es ambigua: sólo puede ser 1.


Santiago.


----------



## flljob

_Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso_, además de adolecer de una sintaxis rarísima si no incorrecta, niega el verbo _saber_; _no todo el mundo sabe hacer eso _es una oración aseverativa en que se niega _todo el mundo_.

En consecuencia, de ninguna manera son lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

fllob, ¿porqué ese empeño?. Dime el significado de esta frase: 'No han llegado todos.'


----------



## kunvla

las cosas facilitas said:


> Por cierto, la frase 'todo el mundo no es como tú' aparece 1 200.000 veces después de realizar una búsqueda.


Hola, las cosas facilitas: No es cierto, es que se debe abrir la última página de búsqueda para ver el resultato verdadero porque de vez en cuando Google miente y a veces mucho.

Pulsa "*todo el mundo no es como tú*". Tan solo 58 ejemplos.

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> fllob, ¿porqué ese empeño?. Dime el significado de esta frase: 'No han llegado todos.'



Porque en este caso, _todos _no es sujeto, por eso.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Y entonces qué es?


----------



## flljob

Estimado xiao, tiene la misma función que _completos_, _enteros_, _todos _en las siguientes: _no llegaron completos, no llegaron enteros, no llegaron todos_.

¿Qué pasó?

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Completos* y *enteros* no tienen función substantiva ni _per se_ (son adjetivos léxicos) ni sintácticamente, ya que son predicativos del sujeto (el que sea) de _llegaron_. *Todos* es un pronombre y automáticamente, si no funciona de determinante o adyacente, es decir, si no se refiere a un núcleo substantivo, se convierte en substantivo y desempeña las funciones substantivas de la frase en caso de que estén vacantes, primero la de sujeto y, si no, la de OD.
Ese es el mecanismo del sistema de pronombres substantivos-adjetivos. Por eso _no llegaron completos_, _no llegaron enteros_ son estructuras intransitivas distintas de_ no llegaron todos_ (y también de _no llegaron pronto_).


----------



## flljob

No todos [ellos] llegaron.
No llegaron todos [ellos].

_Todos _*puede *ser un pronombre, pero también es un adjetivo, como todos los determinantes, y en este caso, me parece que es un adjetivo atributivo.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En este caso sólo veo un substantivo y, además, sujeto, esté antes o después del verbo. No hay otra lectura, _todos_ no es lo mismo que _enteros_ ni que _en su totalidad,_ posibilidades que se podrían tambien sugerir.


----------



## flljob

Yo veo una elipsis de _ellos _con un adjetivo, _todos_, que tiene función atributiva. Según el DUE, _todo _o es adjetivo o es adverbio.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En mi opinión 'todo el mundo' equivale a 'todos', es decir la totalidad de un conjunto. Y no me parece necesario discernir si se trata de sustantivo, adjetivo, adverbio o lo que sea, para conocer el significado de una frase en la que aparezca dicho sintagma.
En estas frases 'todos no cabemos en el coche', 'todos no pueden subir al avión' , 'todos no saben lo mismo que tu' y similares; yo tengo claro que indican que *todos* no, pero *algunos* sí.

saludos


----------



## Vampiro

kunvla said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo interpretarían ustedes la frase del título.
> 
> Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso. =
> 
> 1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.
> 
> 2. Nadie sabe hacer eso.


También voto por la primera opción, creo eso es lo que se quiso decir.
Pero la frase original es muy a contrapelo, yo creo que le raspa la oreja a cualquiera.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Lurrezko said:


> Lamento remar a contracorriente, y quizá me equivoque, pero en mi uso *todos no* no es igual a *nadie*, sino a *algunos sí. *
> _
> - ¿Has puesto la etiqueta a los libros?
> - Hombre, a todos no se la he puesto, no tenía tiempo. _
> 
> Para mí, ese _a todos no_ _se la he puesto_ no significa en ningún caso_ no se la he puesto a ninguno.
> 
> _Saludos



Considerando la oración de ese modo, tienes razón.

Pero si la oración considerada dice *Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso*, la forma de hacer una analogía sería *Todas las etiquetas no se las he puesto*.
Y si tenemos un grupo etiquetas y decimos que todas no se han puesto, dice que todas faltan de poner; o que ninguna se ha puesto.
Todas las etiquetas, que es el sujeto de la oración, no se han puesto.

Dede mi punto de vista *Todo el mundo* y *Todas las etiquetas* son sintagmas que hacen la función sujeto de la oración.
Y el predicado lo que se dice de los sintagmas: *no sabe hacer eso* y *no se las he puesto*.

Claro que hay formas de decir que una parte ya se puso; o que una parte de etiquetas falta de poner. Pero creo que habría que decirlo de otro modo, por ejemplo: *no todas las etiquetas se han puesto*. Donde *se niega que todas* las etiquetas se pusieron y queda abierta la posibilidad de que falte de poner la mitad, o una, o mas etiquetas. 

Así es como lo entiendo.


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> En mi opinión 'todo el mundo' equivale a 'todos', es decir la totalidad de un conjunto. Y no me parece necesario discernir si se trata de sustantivo, adjetivo, adverbio o lo que sea, para conocer el significado de una frase en la que aparezca dicho sintagma.
> En estas frases 'todos no cabemos en el coche', 'todos no pueden subir al avión' , 'todos no saben lo mismo que tu' y similares; yo tengo claro que indican que *todos* no, pero *algunos* sí.
> 
> saludos


 Sí que importa saber qué es el sujeto y qué el predicado: en la negación gramatical el elemento negado está precedido del adverbio no. Juan *no *va al cine, no precede al predicado; por lo tanto, lo negado es el predicado. También se puede negar el sujeto: no quien quiere, sino quien puede.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> Sí que importa saber qué es el sujeto y qué el predicado: en la negación gramatical el elemento negado está precedido del adverbio no. Juan *no *va al cine, no precede al predicado; por lo tanto, lo negado es el predicado. También se puede negar el sujeto: no quien quiere, sino quien puede.
> 
> Saludos



Has hecho una simplificación de un tema bastante complejo, pero no has comentado nada de la frase, por ejemplo, 'todos no cabemos en el coche'. ¿Puedes explicar su significado?.

En cuanto a la negación gramatical quiero hacer una pequeña observación: es cierto que el adverbio(modulador) *no* precede al predicado, pero al mismo tiempo sucede al sujeto. Con esto quiero añadir un punto de vista quizá poco conocido, pero que tiene su lógica: no siempre se niega el predicado, se niega el sujeto ( se niega que el sujeto sea capaz de realizar lo expresado por el predicado).

saludos


----------



## flljob

Si niego el sujeto la estructura cambia: no Juan, fue Pedro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

flljob said:


> Si niego el sujeto la estructura cambia: no Juan, fue Pedro.


Mejor _fué Pedro, no Juan_ (aviso a navegantes del foro: el acento en _fué_ no es normativo en español, sino un capricho personal).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> Si niego el sujeto la estructura cambia: no Juan, fue Pedro.



Juan no, fue Pedro.
Fue Pedro, Juan no.

En ambas frases la negación va después del nombre(JUan). No es necesario que la negación vaya delante, puede ir detrás.

Sigues sin analizar semánticamente 'Todos (nosotros) no cabemos en el coche"


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Todos no cabemos en el coche.


Esto ya tiene más enjundia y más trampa. Aquí no está el pronombre substantivo *todos*, ya que, sintácticamente hablando, *todos* es un _pronombre adjetivo_ de -*mos* (= nosotros) que es el sujeto.
Como determinante, este *todos* demarca semánticamente el conjunto completo del *nosotros*, sea éste el que sea. Lo demás de la oración no merece comentario especial.


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> Juan no, fue Pedro.
> Fue Pedro, Juan no.
> 
> En ambas frases la negación va después del nombre(JUan). No es necesario que la negación vaya delante, puede ir detrás.
> 
> Sigues sin analizar semánticamente 'Todos (nosotros) no cabemos en el coche"


 


XiaoRoel said:


> Esto ya tiene más enjundia y más trampa. Aquí no está el pronombre substantivo *todos*, ya que, sintácticamente hablando, *todos* es un _pronombre adjetivo_ de -*mos* (= nosotros) que es el sujeto.
> Como determinante, este *todos* demarca semánticamente el conjunto completo del *nosotros*, sea éste el que sea. Lo demás de la oración no merece comentario especial.



Que es exactamente lo que ya dije en el #32, pero con el pronombre ellos.

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kunvla said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo interpretarían ustedes la frase del título.
> 
> Todo el mundo no sabe hacer eso. =
> 
> 1. No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso.
> 
> 2. Nadie sabe hacer eso.
> 
> ¿*O a lo mejor la frase es ambigua* y, por tanto, caben las dos opciones?



Creo que la clave está en el uso de *todo *delante de *mundo*, es decir, de un conjunto que también podía haber sido _grupo_, _pandilla_, _equipo_, etc. Si no usamos *todo*, al decir *el mundo no sabe hacer eso*, sí que hay que interpretarlo como que *nadie sabe hacer eso. *Entendiéndose, _nadie _de ese conjunto.  

La frase no es ambigua. Si *mundo *es el conjunto de todos los hombres y mujeres, un equivalente sería: *todos los humanos no saben hacer eso* (lo cual hace suponer que algunos sí saben hacerlo). Dicha así, la corrección es total. Al menos a mí me lo parece. 

Por lo tanto, la interpretación de la frase de marras es: 

1. *No todo el mundo sabe hacer eso*.


(En cuanto a la segunda frase, _nadie sabe hacer eso_, para entenderla mejor, imaginemos que se tratara de volar, diríamos: _los humanos no saben volar, nadie sabe hacer eso_.)


----------



## ninux

Qué entretenido este hilo.
Pero ¡Todos no No todos están de acuerdo!
Me uno a los que lo interpretan como la opción 1.
Aunque *todo esto no me hará dormir tranquilo*  (aquí sí)


----------



## flljob

Juan no sabe. Sujeto - Juan    predicado - no sabe. Se niega el verbo.
Todo el mundo - Sujeto          predicado - no sabe.

Me parece que no se puede usar todo como adjetivo de un sujeto en una oración negativa. Sería el equivalente positivo de un término polar negativo. Es como si dijéramos _Nadie sí sabe. Nada sí hay._

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Quizá la equivocación esté en considerar el 'no' como parte del predicado. Imagino que el lenguaje expresa sucesos como 'plantar patatas','estar feliz','hacer fuego', etc. Estos sucesos se asocian a un sujeto para indicar su posibilidad o su imposibilidad para realizar ese suceso. De ahí las frases afirmativas y las negativas.
En 'saber hacer fuego':
Ellos saben hacer fuego = Ellos (sí) saben hacer fuego
sujeto: ellos (sí),    predicado: saben hacer fuego

Ellos no saben hacer fuego
sujeto: ellos no,      predicado: saben hacer fuego

Para resumir la situación actual, y tomando el ejemplo de los libros y las etiquetas:
1 Los libros no están etiquetados.
2 Todos los libros no están etiquetados.
La frase 1 dice que 'ningún libro está etiquetado' y la frase 2 dice que 'algunos libros están etiquetados y otros no'.


----------

